# Father/son looking for club



## GAhunter6288 (Feb 11, 2015)

I am looking for a club for my father and I to join. We would pay as 2 adult members as I am 18. We are located in walton county so we are interested in anything within a 2 hr driving range. We are very responsible hunters and do not shoot everything that walks. We have been public land hunting all my life and now we are looking for better quality. Willing to do work days. We have our own pop up and climbers. Looking for a good deer lease or club. ( duck hunting opportunities are a plus).


----------



## BIGTEN (Feb 12, 2015)

I have openings in a warren co. club. 3100 ac of qdm land
camp w/elect. shower, and a deer cooler.
for more info call: scott@ 706-463-0876


----------



## GAhunter6288 (Feb 13, 2015)

BIGTEN said:


> I have openings in a warren co. club. 3100 ac of qdm land
> camp w/elect. shower, and a deer cooler.
> for more info call: scott@ 706-463-0876


 willget in toch with you shortly. Thank you for the offer


----------



## 280bst (Feb 14, 2015)

I am pretty sure we have a couple of openings. It's in Franklin co. on the Madison/franklin county line don't think it would take you 2 hrs. Have campsite with power and water you can pm me and I will give you the #. I'll be in and out putting down lime


----------



## duke13 (Apr 3, 2015)

*club*

We will have some openings in jones  1400+ acres 30 members $650/year deer turkey  

Bob 404-550-5058


----------



## westbrook (Apr 28, 2015)

500 acres in Washington County. Campsite with water and electricity. 7 acre fish pond. Beaverponds run through the middle of property.


----------



## Buck_ruttin (Apr 29, 2015)

4060 acres in Wilkinson County pin system. 6 members to keep pressure down campsite and 3 fish ponds dues 600


----------



## Buck_ruttin (Apr 29, 2015)

460 acres


----------



## gtjackson (May 5, 2015)

Hunting Club in Houston County, just outside Warner Robins so should be just inside your 2 hour driving range; http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=840741


----------



## WARHAWK HUNTING CLUB (May 26, 2015)

I have a 524 ac club b in taylor co if interested


----------

